# Rothenberger pro press



## Maximumplumbing (Nov 6, 2010)

Any one know much about rothenbergers pro press tools? I'm looking pretty hard at the small version. This one goes from 1/2 to 1 inch. It uses Makita batteries and chargers. What do you guys think?


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

ive never used one, but I did have one in my hands and it felt like some fine german steel


----------



## Maximumplumbing (Nov 6, 2010)

Yea I met the rep today and got to check it out first hand. I'm not sure I can get away from this one. It seems to be built well and I love that it uses the Makita stuff. I think it will make my life a little easier some days. I don't know much about pro press in general, but it's got to be an easy time saver.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Ridgid also uses Makita batteries, the RP100 does the same 1/2 to 1" and it can do 1 1/4 with the swivel ring set.

I have rented the Rothenberger unit, it is a great tool presses as good as a Ridgid, I really like how it felt and the ease of holding it in place.


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

to me a pro press is worth it's weight in gold.

At least Ridgid steped up to the plate and made it affordable to the average plumber


----------



## High-plumbing (Jan 8, 2012)

Great tool you can also get pex heads for it. My friend has one and we trade back and forth. He uses my rigid for inch quarter and up and I use his while he is borrowing mine. Works well and is light for crawlspace work


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

SewerRatz said:


> Ridgid also uses Makita batteries, the RP100 does the same 1/2 to 1" and it can do 1 1/4 with the swivel ring set.
> 
> I have rented the Rothenberger unit, it is a great tool presses as good as a Ridgid, I really like how it felt and the ease of holding it in place.



Ridgid Propress uses Makita batteries?


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Will said:


> Ridgid Propress uses Makita batteries?


Yes, the older units used the Makita plug in style batteries, and the newer ProPress uses the slide in Makita batteries. Also the CS1000 and CS10 monitors uses the Makita batteries as well.


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

Will said:


> Ridgid Propress uses Makita batteries?


I have 2 of them and yes the use the Makita battery, They are about 6 years old


----------



## Maximumplumbing (Nov 6, 2010)

First press job under my belt. This thing is sweeeeeeeet. What do you press guys do about deburring? I don't see a lot of need as long as the tubing cutter is cutting clean, but the nibco man suggest I do it any way.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Ridgid makes a really nice id/od reamer. 2 sizes are available. The small one does up to like 1", the larger up to 2". 

Not the orange plastic one, these have a nice aluminum body. 

We ream every single pipe that we press, inside and out, without fail.


----------



## Drumma Plumma (Jun 5, 2012)

RealLivePlumber said:


> Ridgid makes a really nice id/od reamer. 2 sizes are available. The small one does up to like 1", the larger up to 2".
> 
> Not the orange plastic one, these have a nice aluminum body.
> 
> We ream every single pipe that we press, inside and out, without fail.



Ditto on the Ridge deburring tools. I own both and they are awesome. You will be kicking yourself if don't deburr and you nick the sealing element (O-ring).

Copper industry recommends deburring AND reaming EVERY piece of tube whether pressed or soldered. Deburring prevents damage to sealing element (or voids in flux from tube scraping fitting, which leads to voids in the solder) and reaming helps prevent turbulence in the pipe (frequent cause of pinhole leaks).


----------

